# ICD-10 CODE(S) FOR a failed ankle replacement



## mkndevh@msn.com (Aug 16, 2016)

Please help! Coding for anesthesia services. Looking for Dx codes for the following. Focusing on the 1st two dx listed. Thinking T85.89?!!!  Thank you!

POSTOP DIAGNOSIS
1. Nonunion triple arthrodesis site.
2. Failed total ankle replacement.
3. Plantar exostosis.
4. Hardware pain.
*


----------



## AlanPechacek (Aug 16, 2016)

As for Diagnosis #1:  Pseudarthrosis/Nonunion of Ankle Fusion/Arthrodesis, this would be M96.0.

As for Diagnosis #2:  This would be a Complication of an Internal Orthopedic Device, Implant, and/or Graft:  T84.0 _ _ _:  Mechanical Complication of Internal Joint Prosthesis.  Without more information, the _5th Character_ is uncertain.  The most likely are 3 for Mechanical Loosening of the prosthesis, 5 for Periprosthetic Osteolysis around the prosthesis, or 9 for "Other" Mechanical Complication.  The Operative Report should contain this information.  The _6th Character_ would be 8: Other Joint.  This Code Set requires a _7th Character _with the options of A, D, or S.  Since these are both chronic conditions from some previous ankle disorder, I would go with D.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------



## mkndevh@msn.com (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

